

Node.js v0.12 Is Now Available with Improvements to Clustering and Performance - jakerella86
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-v0-12-released/

======
rmgraham
Time to warm up the test suites and see what the damage is...

~~~
jakerella86
Heh... I think that's why the announcement hasn't been made on Twitter and
such just yet. Waiting to see if they need to immediately release 0.12.1

------
shubhra51
Yay !!! Took a year, but it's here now..

